

Warren Spector wants game designers to work on non-combat A.I. - rhufnagel
http://venturebeat.com/2013/05/10/warren-spector-wants-designers-to-work-on-non-combat-ai/

======
qznc
The Left 4 Dead has an AI Director, which seems to match Spector's "virtual
dungeon master".

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5600544>

